# Staining a vinyl door that has wood trim (faux graining help)



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, let me get right to the point. I've got this contractor I'm doing a new construction house for that put in this front door made of vinyl instead of wood and wants it stained. IMO, that was mistake number one. I've never heard of staining, basically a plastic material. Secondly, the trim all throughout the door is wood (hopefully you can see the difference in attatchment). My dilemma is that the stain looks like absolute crap on the vinyl. Also I dont see that it will ever be possible to match the wood and the vinyl. They will always take the stain differently, correct? I suggested to just paint the door. What do you guys think? I don't want this to look like unprofessionalism on my part. Thanks, -Nathan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I assume the contractor wants the door 'grained'. This is done by applying a base coat matching the wood, and using graining tools to apply a faux grain with the stain. It is a fairly tough job, need some experience to make this look good. I know some people on this forum do graining, Urbanrevival comes to mind. 

I changed the title of your thread to hopefully attract those in the know to stop in and give advice.


----------



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info, if someone can clue me in to graining, I know I can do it. Is that what the stain "kits" are? Also, a buddy of mine suggested a gel stain, in order to apply thicker and not run. The regular stain just wiped right off or ran. Any help at all is appreciated, I need to make this guy happy tomorrow!!! (Everything else is done and looks great) As far as the different substrates (wood and vinyl), if they never totally match, is that my responsibility? It seems that if your wanting to stain, it should all be the same material. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

There is no such thing as straight up staining vinyl doors or windows, etc. Vinyl is too dense to accept stain readily. 

PWG's post is the only possibility I know of, but I don't do any faux finishes what so ever. 

I have heard gels are the way to go, but again, not my forte.


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

I woodgrain but no way are you going to "get it down" by tommorrow. I have done a graining over an old door that was painted then used gel stain. I didnt think it would work but it came out nice. Put the gel on in Xs (cris cross)? using any old brush. Let set for a minute and if it runs or sags a bit, you'll need to flog it. To simulate a straight grain look, which I suggest without any experience, is lightly drag a chip brush in the grain direction. Idealy you would then soften with a badger brush. 
To do real graining, we base paint to lightest color of the natural wood to be imitated, use beer glaze flogged for pores, make our glaze to the color of the stain wanted and go from there. Too much to go into here! Good luck.


----------



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> There is no such thing as straight up staining vinyl doors or windows, etc. Vinyl is too dense to accept stain readily.



Thanks, that is reassuring. I was beginning to think I was just a total idiot. The builder is treating me like this is done all the time and I'm unprofessional for not having done this before. In ten years working for others and a year on my own I haven't seen/done this before.


----------



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, true graining is obviously a complicated faux finish, exroadog, which was not in the contract. I was told to just simply stain the door and given a Minwax stain color. I think I'm gonna go with the simulated grain look with the gel stain you described. Thanks


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

nahudso said:


> Thanks, that is reassuring. I was beginning to think I was just a total idiot. The builder is treating me like this is done all the time and I'm unprofessional for not having done this before. In ten years working for others and a year on my own I haven't seen/done this before.


You are perfectly sane amigo. Tell him to check the vinyl door manufacturer's recommendations and warranty if he questions your expertise. I guarantee they specifically recommend their products not be stained and don't cover any issues that may arise from doing so. :thumbsup:


----------



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, as it turns out, these doors ARE made to be stained, but MUST be stained with a gel stain and applied just like paint and not wiped off. It actually looks almost just like a stained wood door (the vinyl already has wood grain texture, i neglected to mention earlier) with the grain and the builder is damn happy with it. Turned out to be alot of stress for nothing. I shoulda known to use gel stain to begin with. At least now I know and can add staining vinyl doors to my repertoire.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

It seems after doing a google search there are more than just vinyl doors that are stainable. 

Stainable vinyl door frames.

There are stainable windows, doors, frames, etc now....sheesh! More reading to do! :thumbsup:


----------



## nahudso (Oct 26, 2005)

heres the finished door, still not 100% satisfied personally, but the customer is. I can tell its a little splotchy looking, but everyone likes it.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it looks great. Espesially when you consider the circumstances! :thumbup:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks good for vinyl! I'm still trying to tell myself it's ok to stain vinyl, lol!! Anyway, you did a good job on it...I can see the blotches too, but customer probably don't see a thing eh?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmm, I don't see any pic?


----------

